# Hello from an Western NC Beekeeper



## beekeeping (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello all. My wife and I live in the mountains of NC. We love it here. We got started last year in beekeeping with 1 Langstroth hive. We now have 8 from splitting, swarms, and 1 package. Beekeeping is very exciting. We love it so far.

Not sure we'll be taking any honey off this year or not, but we're happy that our yard is growing. We'd like to have around 15-20 hives within a couple of years.

We started a Beekeeping website where we try to keep track of things we find interesting or have learned along the way. Just a little way in which we can give back to a hobby that has already so richly blessed us. If you're interested you can check it out at http://www.beekeeping.cc.

Honeybees are very fascinating and I enjoy just watching them go in and out of the hive even when I'm not working in them. It's fun also to notice a honeybee on a clover in yards when I'm out and about.

One of the saddest things I think I've noticed since I've started keeping bees was when a bag boy at a grocery store was spraying bees in the trashcan. I presume a customer had complained. If people only knew that bees were mostly harmless and pollinate so much of the food we depend on then maybe they wouldn't be so interested in destroying them.

Anyway, I'm glad to be a part of what appears to be a thriving community of skilled and beginner beekeepers here.


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome beekeeping,
Sounds like you already have a great apiary going with some nice plans to expand. You have a nice blog site really like the art work, looks like a happy hive. Welcome to the Beesource and I look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## beekeeping (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks, my wife Amanda designed and created it all. She's great and very creative. She's setting up her own account on here and should be joining the discussion soon. But your kind words made her very happy.


----------



## NC_Honey (Jul 5, 2009)

Ski - Thanks so much for the kind words about the beekeeping site. I really enjoy doing graphic design and web design. It is so much more enjoyable when I get to design for topics that I truly enjoy.

I am just getting started in beekeeping myself. We've caught a few swarms in the past 3 weeks and I have claimed one of them as my own. I'm a little nervous, but very excited none the less.

I really look forward to participating in the forums here and meeting some other beekeepers.


----------

